# new to martial arts



## jcoon4 (May 10, 2012)

i am new to martial arts and wanna do kickboxing to help get back/stay in shape as i recently had 2 subtalar fusions can anyone give me advice as to if i should try kickboxing with the fusions and give me some workout/diet plans to help cut fat and build muscle


----------



## MSTCNC (May 10, 2012)

Well, first off... WELCOME!

Secondly, if you are starting a new exercise program, especially if you have a pre-existing condition, I'd whole heartedly recommend you consult with a physician.







Given that yours is a foot-related injury/repair... I'd (personally) want top make sure a medical professional thought it was OK... I mean, you kind need feet to walk, right?

If you aren't in the habit of excercising regularly, or at all, I'd start with walking (briskly mind you) for 10-minutes Morning and Evening. Also, cut crappy fluids that are loaded with sugars and chemicals, and stick to fluids as found in nature (water, coconut water, juices, etc). These two alone will make a TON (sorry for the pun... and the rhyme) of difference over the Summer months ahead!

By Fall... you'll be a Stud... or a Hottie... whichever you subscribe to! 

Best of luck... and train like you fight!

{salute}


----------



## Yondanchris (May 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT! My advice is talk to your doctor, and take it easy at first....stamina and endurance aren't developed overnight! That's why the martial arts is a continual journey...no one ever "arrives" even the best fighters and 10th Degree Black Belts continually train and improve.


----------



## Tai-chi-kit-cat (May 12, 2012)

First talk to the doctor!! Afterwards though...
Maybe you should do old school work outs (;
like:
squats
push ups
pull ups
bridges
leg raises
These should definitely give you a great base to work with and maybe for cardio you could do light jump rope drills or better yet biking!! I wish you the best of luck!!


----------

